

Ret2dir: Rethinking Kernel Isolation [pdf] - fla
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~angelos/Papers/2014/ret2dir.pdf

======
fla
Video and slides available at
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity14/technical...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity14/technical-
sessions/presentation/kemerlis)

